# Paper Bags for Curing?



## CharCole (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so my growing associate and I have come to the cutting and curing phase of our 1 st very successful grow. the problem is I start getting an area prepared for hanging and he is under the impression that ....stuffing the buds in paper sacks (you know the little brown school lunch bags) and weighing the sacks.Then when the sacks have reached 1/4 of the original weight the bud is ready to smoke or cure.I think he is nuts and i was wondering if this is some kind of old shit that hippies did back in the 70's (he is that old).any input?


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

CharCole said:


> Ok so my growing associate and I have come to the cutting and curing phase of our 1 st very successful grow. the problem is I start getting an area prepared for hanging and he is under the impression that ....stuffing the buds in paper sacks (you know the little brown school lunch bags) and weighing the sacks.Then when the sacks have reached 1/4 of the original weight the bud is ready to smoke or cure.I think he is nuts and i was wondering if this is some kind of old shit that hippies did back in the 70's (he is that old).any input?


I use paper bags to cure myself... But I dry for 7 days hanging first, then I place the dried bud to a quarter capacity in the bags. You'll need a few bags though but I get a whole lotta flavor and smell this way. The bags go in for 7 days. Then I transfer to Glass jugs for 7 more days. The smoke is intense and the flavor is wonderful. I try leaving in jars for 2 weeks or so to complete a months cure. But i you've no bud to smoke this may impose an intrusive problem. Nonetheless weed is technically ready to burn at the 7 day dry period but after a while you'll get tire of that harshy taste and go for a longer cure.

Water curing isn't bad either for the harshy taste and primarily used for public smoking since the smell is changed all together - generally for your own supply since the aesthetics of the bud are changed and not really appealing to the eye. The smoke smells of burning hay but will raise an eyebrow or two so mix with tobacco. 60%herb to 20% (high qualit tobacco.)


----------



## sweetsmoker (Jul 21, 2008)

uhh fcuk knows m8 but i have been given weed in a brown paper bag befor that i assume it had been dryed in cos the weed tasted a bit strawy an papery like  never tried it maybe u an ya m8 should do half each in a different way an see wats best so u know 4 ya nxt grow enjoy ya amoke


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds like your pal likes his weed D R Y. 
I've never used bags, but see here on RIU that it's fairly common.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 21, 2008)

I threw all my popcorn in with the trim in a paper bag for a couple months and it was the tastiest weed I've ever had


----------



## LongScare (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is a process I have found from friends that works well:

*Drying and Curing Marijuana*

Drying and curing Marijuana is a 3 step and the last process in growing marijuana in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs and getting the best taste out of your buds

*Drying Marijuana*

Drying marijuana buds generally takes from 2- 6 weeks and curing marijuana can take 2 weeks up to 2 or more months. Drying time also depends on where you live and the place you dry them. Places in a desert would dry them faster, and tropical places would take longer

The first step after harvesting your marijuana buds is the drying possess. This can be performed by taking the branches and hanging them up side down so the fan leaves droop and cover the buds. During this step you need to put the branches in a cool dark place (not humid) with enough ventilation. It is good idea to check up on the buds every day to watch for signs of mold and mildew and correct the problem if it happens. After the fan leaves droop down over the flowers and turn crisp or break off easily, you would want to start trimming off the fan leaves only. Even a better way to take off the leaves is to do it before drying the marijuana buds because it it will be much harder to cut off the fan leaves after the buds have dried. So, I recommend you to cut them off before you hang the marijuana branches upside down.

The deal with this method is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. It's very important there's enough air circulation in the room so you can't do it without an electric driven fan.

After the fan leaves are trimmed you want to hang it up to dry again because the marijuana buds will still be moist or wet. They should still have the little inner leaves so they can droop and cover the buds . Hang the branches again in a cool dark place with proper ventilation until the little leaves and bud tips turn crisp when you touch them. It is then time to remove the buds from the branch and remove the rest of the leaf material as best as possible. This is what is referred to as "manicuring" of marijuana buds. But as said before it's better if you do this before you hang them to dry.

At this point the buds should be a little moist, including the inside of them. Some can be smokeable at this point, but if you wait till the next 2 processes you can get even better smelling and tasting buds

*Bagging the Marijuana Buds*

After the marijuana buds are trimmed (and a little moist still) you would want to dry them some more in the paper bag step. The best choice would be the brown shopping bags found at a supermarkets, because they are not bleached (the stuff you don't want in your buds) This is another tricky step. Put the trimmed marijuana buds in the brown bag loosely and its best not to fill it more than 3-4 inches from the bottom. It is not necessary at this time to close the bag ( still need to prevent mildew and mold) When the buds are in the bag you would want to check every day to rotate the buds in the bag so they dry evenly. This can be achieved by shifting positions of the marijuana buds, turning them ever so often, or shaking the bag. As the buds dry they will naturally compact into the self-preserving state that is mostly desired . At this time that the buds can be more compacted together and the bag can be folded close. They should now be fully smokable, though perhaps still ! slightly moist in the middle. A big reminder that every climate differs and may take more or less time. There is nothing better than repeated, hands-on checking to prevent damage to the marijuana buds from mold and mildew.

*Curing the Marijuana Buds
*
The last step is to create a way to bring out the full flavor and best smoke from the marijuana buds. This can be done by using an air tight jar or similar. Put the dried buds into the jar loosely (do not compact them) and cover them. It is very important in the early jar-stage to check the buds at least once a day to replace the air, take them out(this helps dry evenly) and put them back in a different order. This should be done for 7 to10 days then it can be done lest often. After 7 days all you need to do is open the jar and check the buds on a daily basis for mold and mildew. If mold and mildew is found in this step. Take the buds with mold or mildew out of the batch (throw away) and put the rest back in a brown bag for a few more days then the jar step can be repeated . this step can take from 2 weeks to 2 months depending on how you want you buds to develop its distinctive characteristics. The longer the better

A bud is completely dry, cured, and ready for consumption when the stem in the middle of the bud snaps easily with the fingers. The snap is easy to detect with practice. The marijuana buds now can be sealed and stored for a really long period of time.

lastly there are many ways to dry marijuana buds, but this is the best method yet I use and never failed me.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

Wordz said:


> I threw all my popcorn in with the trim in a paper bag for a couple months and it was the tastiest weed I've ever had


Something in that bag dude. I don't know what it is but it just makes it smell oh..... so good and taste is next to nothing...


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 18, 2008)

longscare said:


> here is a process i have found from friends that works well:
> 
> *drying and curing marijuana*
> 
> ...


 
FROM FRIENDS?!??!?!

GIVE CREDIT WHERE ITS DUE!!!

http://www.marijuanafertilizers.com/harvesting-curing-drying-marijuana-flowers-buds-plants.html


----------



## puntacometa (Oct 13, 2013)

I have done this many times and I know it works. This is only recommended in areas where there is low relative humidity and you have access to a cool/cold place to store long term. Hang for 10 days to two weeks (I like to hang for 3 weeks but 10 days will work in a pinch) in a room where the humidity levels do not fall below 65% and the temperature does not exceed 70°F. It even helps to yo-yo the humidity up and down over a 24 hour period from 85%, then let it drop to 60%, then back up to 75%, down to 60%, then back up to 65%, let this stabilize for a couple of days and the do it again. Do not take the fan leaves off or touch the bud at all. Before the stems are dry enough to break but getting close, cut the hanging plants in lengths that are about 8" long and stack them loosely in paper sacks, about 1/3 full. You want to keep the buds on the stem so that the drying/curing process continues while in storage (again...remember, this needs to be in an environment with low RH). Roll the top of the bag over but leave some ability for the bag to breathe. Put the bags in totes and store them away for a month or more (I have stored them for up to 9 months). When you take the bags out of the totes to trim, open the bags in a room with humidity levels of around 70% and let the bud rehumidify for about 24 hours so the trichs don't pop off when the trimmers hit the bud. What you will see and smell when you take them out to trim will blow you away.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 14, 2013)

The paper bag or shoebox is a drying method. It sucks moisture threw the cardboard. You cure in a airtight environment like a glass jar!. Some dudes hang their buds for a few days then bag them for a few days then jar them till they get wet. Then rehang them. For a day then bag them again! Trying to get a more even dry .some say this is unnecessary becouse the cure will redistribute moisture threwout the bud. But anyway after they dry the end up in a glass jar to cure .


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 14, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I really like the brown paper bag method myself.

I did it for my last batch and the only downside was somewhat flattened buds. It takes up less space than hanging and you can just stack your bags.


----------



## sativaguy (Oct 21, 2013)

Paper bag is no joke.. it works great just hang for at least 48 hours before placing in the paper bag. Get the big paper bags from the grocers. Paper bag sucks the moisture out from the inside. Next place in plastic bag or some air tight container to cure a bit. The trick is to not let it dry to fast or don't cure crispy weed. Leave moisture forget about moldy weed. Your weed has to be pretty wet to get mold or be in a humid area


----------



## captiankush (Oct 22, 2013)

I hang dry for 5-7 days, then bag them for 3-5 more days and into jars they go. Paper bags are a very efficient method.

CK


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 22, 2013)

I like the brown paper bags too, i do not use them anymore not so practical and not so easy to buy lol
i tend to use plastic food containers and plastic food bags now for the final stage of drying before 
they go in glass jars, after they have been in glass jars for about 6-8 weeks
i put them back in plastic bags and vacuum seal them until needed 

peace


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 22, 2013)

i use the paper bags for a couple of days at the start of the jarring process. the buds go in the jar to sweat then into bags to dry and get rearranged before going back into the jar. after a couple days of that, i feel the curing process can start inside the jars. make sure to burp the jars.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the bag thing just learning the trick


----------



## Kygiacomo (Aug 16, 2014)

captiankush said:


> I hang dry for 5-7 days, then bag them for 3-5 more days and into jars they go. Paper bags are a very efficient method.
> 
> CK


this is exactly what i do works great for me..i always take a few tester samples to see how good the high is of the strain..idc about the taste on my testers bc i know they will cure up to perfection..i had from 3-5 days as well and then put in jars first 7 days i open up the jars 2 times a day for 10 mins and take the buds out and rotate them..then the next 7 days i open the jar up for 10 mins or so and then after that let them set for 3 months or more..i got some that has been curing now for 2 yrs only taking small buds out ever now and then to sample them


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 26, 2014)

CharCole said:


> Ok so my growing associate and I have come to the cutting and curing phase of our 1 st very successful grow. the problem is I start getting an area prepared for hanging and he is under the impression that ....stuffing the buds in paper sacks (you know the little brown school lunch bags) and weighing the sacks.Then when the sacks have reached 1/4 of the original weight the bud is ready to smoke or cure.I think he is nuts and i was wondering if this is some kind of old shit that hippies did back in the 70's (he is that old).any input?


He not crazy Its the only way to cure Before curing the thc content is low But after days in a cool dark place (light`s bad too ) sugars & starches are turned into thc 
A 1/4th the weight is peek thc content


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sinsay said:


> He not crazy Its the only way to cure Before curing the thc content is low But after days in a cool dark place (light`s bad too ) sugars & starches are turned into thc
> A 1/4th the weight is peek thc content


Hey bro after I take her down from hang dry an put my buds in jars can I put humidity pack in jar to or burp frist for a few days then put pack n how I should do it


----------



## Sinsay (Aug 26, 2014)

never used a humidity pack couldnt say


----------



## blackforest (Aug 26, 2014)

I always use a Boveda 62 pack when it's finally time for jarring. Hang for about 5 days, paper bags for 2 or so, then jars w/ Boveda packs. Buy the $4 hygrometers on ebay and throw them in the jars. Store at 58%-62%. Enjoy.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey bro thinks for getting back at me do I still have to burp them with the packs in jarsQUOTE="blackforest, post: 10834479, member: 681639"]I always use a Boveda 62 pack when it's finally time for jarring. Hang for about 5 days, paper bags for 2 or so, then jars w/ Boveda packs. Buy the $4 hygrometers on ebay and throw them in the jars. Store at 58%-62%. Enjoy.
View attachment 3239468[/QUOTE]
H


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 27, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey bro after I take her down from hang dry an put my buds in jars can I put humidity pack in jar to or burp frist for a few days then put pack n how I should do it


imo it takes about 3 days for the boveda pack to even out the R/H. So to me it doesn't make sense to use the pack if you still need to burp the jars.

i would wait and use the pack after the majority of the burping is done.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 27, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> imo it takes about 3 days for the boveda pack to even out the R/H. So to me it doesn't make sense to use the pack if you still need to burp the jars.
> 
> i would wait and use the pack after the majority of the burping is done.


Thinks bro that sound more better to me do Iburp ffor a week or 2weeks


----------



## Happygirl (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't read anyones response but I say yes paper bags are awesome.


----------



## bluemagicman (Aug 27, 2014)

I never use the paper bag method. I did once and it was probably my fault but the buds got mold. I chop, manicure, hang dry untill outside of the bud is dry, then cure for a week or two burping etc. everyday. You will notice, at a certain point, a consistency of moisture in the buds (about two weeks into curing) after that I monitor the jars but after they reach ideal moisture during curing, you just need to keep an out, but with this method my buds retain ideal weight and convert thc-a to thc properly. The whole idea is a slow dry and cure, but not to slow otherwise you have to deal with mold. I usually dry in my garage and hang from ceiling with one fan and a dehumidifier. Here's a tip, the less leaves and stems/stalks that the plant has after manicuring the quicker the buds will dry. I always manicure wet. Harvesting, like any-other part of the growing process is however an art, that is what makes this hobby so fun.


----------



## vostok (Aug 27, 2014)

*Hang on a line to dry and cure in them paper bags, ...is the best way as you can get mold in them bags, snap the stem is still the best way to see if dry enough!*


----------



## smoke and coke (Aug 27, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Thinks bro that sound more better to me do Iburp ffor a week or 2weeks


I burp like once a day for a week, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when you open.

Then i open the jars 2 or 3 times for the next 2 weeks, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when i open.

From there i would check them 1 or 2 times the next week or 2 and decide if it needs another burp next week then add a boveda pack.

i would say after 5 or 6 weeks of cure, i would add a boveda pack for long term storage

these are all just estimates and will vary depending on how you handled each step from dry to cure.


----------



## blackforest (Aug 27, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey bro thinks for getting back at me do I still have to burp them with the packs in jarsQUOTE="blackforest, post: 10834479, member: 681639"]I always use a Boveda 62 pack when it's finally time for jarring. Hang for about 5 days, paper bags for 2 or so, then jars w/ Boveda packs. Buy the $4 hygrometers on ebay and throw them in the jars. Store at 58%-62%. Enjoy.
> View attachment 3239468


H[/QUOTE]

I wouldn't really burp them, but if the humidity with the pack is above 62%, I'll bag it for another day. I like to jar when it's naturally at 58% and put a pack in there. It will hold steady or increase to 62%. Makes it super dank and delicious. I have a tent full of SinCity gear ready to cut in 10 days. I can't wait to cure it. The cure is as important as the grow IMO and Boveda makes is super easy.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 28, 2014)

kforest said:


> H


I wouldn't really burp them, but if the humidity with the pack is above 62%, I'll bag it for another day. I like to jar when it's naturally at 58% and put a pack in there. It will hold steady or increase to 62%. Makes it super dank and delicious. I have a tent full of SinCity gear ready to cut in 10 days. I can't wait to cure it. The cure is as important as the grow IMO and Boveda makes is super easy.[/QUOTE]
So u brup them for a while about a week then u put pack in jar


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 28, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Haven't read anyones response but I say yes paper bags are awesome.


How long do u hang dry for


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thinks bro I can use ur cure with the directions you gave to meQUOTE="smoke and coke, post: 10837391, member: 79248"]I burp like once a day for a week, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when you open.

Then i open the jars 2 or 3 times for the next 2 weeks, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when i open.

From there i would check them 1 or 2 times the next week or 2 and decide if it needs another burp next week then add a boveda pack.

i would say after 5 or 6 weeks of cure, i would add a boveda pack for long term storage

these are all just estimates and will vary depending on how you handled each step from dry to cure.[/QUOTE]
Y


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 28, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Thinks bro I can use ur cure with the directions you gave to meQUOTE="smoke and coke, post: 10837391, member: 79248"]I burp like once a day for a week, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when you open.
> 
> Then i open the jars 2 or 3 times for the next 2 weeks, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when i open.
> 
> ...


Y[/QUOTE]
Hey bro my temp for drying is 77f n my humidity is 40 do I have to lower my temp n up my humidity or am ok


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 28, 2014)

blackforest said:


> H


I wouldn't really burp them, but if the humidity with the pack is above 62%, I'll bag it for another day. I like to jar when it's naturally at 58% and put a pack in there. It will hold steady or increase to 62%. Makes it super dank and delicious. I have a tent full of SinCity gear ready to cut in 10 days. I can't wait to cure it. The cure is as important as the grow IMO and Boveda makes is super easy.[/QUOTE]
Hey bro I need a semple answer when I put my buds n jars do I leve the jars close for a week or do I leve close for 24hours or 12hours


----------



## blackforest (Aug 29, 2014)

Put them in and check them in 12 hrs. if they are all pretty wet, take them back out and let them dry a little more. if they are about the same dryness, they are pretty much good to seal and burp once or twice a day for a few days to help exchange the air in the jars. Hay smell means they need to dry more. I always use a boveda 62 pack and check them with a cheap hygrometer too.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 30, 2014)

blackforest said:


> Put them in and check them in 12 hrs. if they are all pretty wet, take them back out and let them dry a little more. if they are about the same dryness, they are pretty much good to seal and burp once or twice a day for a few days to help exchange the air in the jars. Hay smell means they need to dry more. I always use a boveda 62 pack and check them with a cheap hygrometer too.


Thinks bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 30, 2014)

bluemagicman said:


> I never use the paper bag method. I did once and it was probably my fault but the buds got mold. I chop, manicure, hang dry untill outside of the bud is dry, then cure for a week or two burping etc. everyday. You will notice, at a certain point, a consistency of moisture in the buds (about two weeks into curing) after that I monitor the jars but after they reach ideal moisture during curing, you just need to keep an out, but with this method my buds retain ideal weight and convert thc-a to thc properly. The whole idea is a slow dry and cure, but not to slow otherwise you have to deal with mold. I usually dry in my garage and hang from ceiling with one fan and a dehumidifier. Here's a tip, the less leaves and stems/stalks that the plant has after manicuring the quicker the buds will dry. I always manicure wet. Harvesting, like any-other part of the growing process is however an art, that is what makes this hobby so fun.


What's Ur drying temperature and humidity be like


----------



## blackforest (Aug 30, 2014)

here in CO right now, 73 deg at 45% rh where I live. in a basement, so temp is pretty constant, and rh has been between 45-50 for most of the summer. In the winter it can get down to 20% rh making drying a bit of a chore to do it right.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 30, 2014)

blackforest said:


> here in CO right now, 73 deg at 45% rh where I live. in a basement, so temp is pretty constant, and rh has been between 45-50 for most of the summer. In the winter it can get down to 20% rh making drying a bit of a chore to do it right.


Kool bro my rh been 43=50 it moves around but it stays in the 40=50 but I been hang dry for 3days n it smells like grass hay what does that mean bro


----------



## blackforest (Aug 30, 2014)

You are right on track. That hay smell will go away soon and start giving way to the natural flavors and smells that will retain and stay if the cure is done right. They may get a tad crispy on the outside which is normal. Here soon, on day 4-5, maybe even day 6 you can put them into jars or bags. I typically go from hang dry until the hay smell is gone and the outside gets a tad crispy, then into bags for a day or so, maybe put some buds in a jar to see if they get really wet and need to dry some more..... Most people here in CO over dry the bud and there is no smell or taste, and I can't stand that. I tend to go a little overboard to ensure the cure is crazy perfect. I have bud from my first grow 7 month ago in jars w/ boveda packs and they are as dank as they day they went it. It's like suspended annimation for bud....anyway, hope it turns out. Get glass jars w/ the pop top and gasket, and a boveda 62 pack and you are golden.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 30, 2014)

blackforest said:


> You are right on track. That hay smell will go away soon and start giving way to the natural flavors and smells that will retain and stay if the cure is done right. They may get a tad crispy on the outside which is normal. Here soon, on day 4-5, maybe even day 6 you can put them into jars or bags. I typically go from hang dry until the hay smell is gone and the outside gets a tad crispy, then into bags for a day or so, maybe put some buds in a jar to see if they get really wet and need to dry some more..... Most people here in CO over dry the bud and there is no smell or taste, and I can't stand that. I tend to go a little overboard to ensure the cure is crazy perfect. I have bud from my first grow 7 month ago in jars w/ boveda packs and they are as dank as they day they went it. It's like suspended annimation for bud....anyway, hope it turns out. Get glass jars w/ the pop top and gasket, and a boveda 62 pack and you are golden.
> 
> View attachment 3242660


I have the Bravo packs the glass jars an I ordered humidity meters off eBay so should I let her hang dry for a few more days are cut her down an put buds n paper bags n how long to hang dry


----------



## blackforest (Aug 31, 2014)

hang dry until they the stems bend/snap, but does not break. Outside will be crispy. When you put them into jars, it will even out the moisture in the bud. If it's too wet (above say 65% rh when in a jar) take out and bag for a day, then back in. Curing is just slowly drying...

Check this thread out too...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-long-to-hang-dry.106981/


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 31, 2014)

blackforest said:


> hang dry until they the stems bend/snap, but does not break. Outside will be crispy. When you put them into jars, it will even out the moisture in the bud. If it's too wet (above say 65% rh when in a jar) take out and bag for a day, then back in. Curing is just slowly drying...
> 
> Check this thread out too...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-long-to-hang-dry.106981/


Ok bro so when I put them in bags after 4days hang ing do I close bag after 2or3days left open or do I put them stright in jars an the hay smell killing me so to get rid of the hay smell I have to burp my jars or is the hay smell will be gone by time I jar them


----------



## blackforest (Sep 1, 2014)

The hay smell should be gone before you jar them up. It will go away for sure, just let them dry out. If they get pretty crispy, just put them in a paper bag, close it with a paperclip or something. Gently move them around every once in awhile. When I can put the bud in a jar (w/ a small hygrometer) and it stays below 62% I'll keep it in there and throw in a boveda pack. If when jarred it's above the 62% by itself w/ no pack then I'll take it out and bag it again for awhile. The goal is to naturally, slowly get the jarred humidity to about 58%. The thing with drying is you don't want it to get too dry, because all the smell and taste will go away and not come back. So if you are below say 50% humidity when jarred, it's too dry and most of the taste and smell is gone for good.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 1, 2014)

blackforest said:


> The hay smell should be gone before you jar them up. It will go away for sure, just let them dry out. If they get pretty crispy, just put them in a paper bag, close it with a paperclip or something. Gently move them around every once in awhile. When I can put the bud in a jar (w/ a small hygrometer) and it stays below 62% I'll keep it in there and throw in a boveda pack. If when jarred it's above the 62% by itself w/ no pack then I'll take it out and bag it again for awhile. The goal is to naturally, slowly get the jarred humidity to about 58%. The thing with drying is you don't want it to get too dry, because all the smell and taste will go away and not come back. So if you are below say 50% humidity when jarred, it's too dry and most of the taste and smell is gone for good.


Ok bro am putting them in bags later I been hang dry now about to be 4days I will cut her down on 4day and bag her for 3days n then jar her


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 1, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Ok bro am putting them in bags later I been hang dry now about to be 4days I will cut her down on 4day and bag her for 3days n then jar her


I read when they go n bags u keep bag open


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 1, 2014)

blackforest said:


> The hay smell should be gone before you jar them up. It will go away for sure, just let them dry out. If they get pretty crispy, just put them in a paper bag, close it with a paperclip or something. Gently move them around every once in awhile. When I can put the bud in a jar (w/ a small hygrometer) and it stays below 62% I'll keep it in there and throw in a boveda pack. If when jarred it's above the 62% by itself w/ no pack then I'll take it out and bag it again for awhile. The goal is to naturally, slowly get the jarred humidity to about 58%. The thing with drying is you don't want it to get too dry, because all the smell and taste will go away and not come back. So if you are below say 50% humidity when jarred, it's too dry and most of the taste and smell is gone for good.


Hey bro so when i put them in bags after i take them down from hang dry do i close the bag or leve open because I'm kind of confused about leaving the bag open or closed in it


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

QUOTE="blackforest, post: 10843962, member: 681639"]Put them in and check them in 12 hrs. if they are all pretty wet, take them back out and let them dry a little more. if they are about the same dryness, they are pretty much good to seal and burp once or twice a day for a few days to help exchange the air in the jars. Hay smell means they need to dry more. I always use a boveda 62 pack and check them with a cheap hygrometer too.[/QUOTE]
D


SumDumGuy said:


> I use paper bags to cure myself... But I dry for 7 days hanging first, then I place the dried bud to a quarter capacity in the bags. You'll need a few bags though but I get a whole lotta flavor and smell this way. The bags go in for 7 days. Then I transfer to Glass jugs for 7 more days. The smoke is intense and the flavor is wonderful. I try leaving in jars for 2 weeks or so to complete a months cure. But i you've no bud to smoke this may impose an intrusive problem. Nonetheless weed is technically ready to burn at the 7 day dry period but after a while you'll get tire of that harshy taste and go for a longer cure.
> 
> Water curing isn't bad either for the harshy taste and primarily used for public smoking since the smell is changed all together - generally for your own supply since the aesthetics of the bud are changed and not really appealing to the eye. The smoke smells of burning hay but will raise an eyebrow or two so mix with tobacco. 60%herb to 20% (high qualit tobacco.)


Do you close bag after u put buds in


----------



## blackforest (Sep 2, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey bro so when i put them in bags after i take them down from hang dry do i close the bag or leve open because I'm kind of confused about leaving the bag open or closed in it


I usually just close mine, but you can try and leave them open too. I usually don't have them in the bags but for 1-2 days before they permanently go into jars.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

blackforest said:


> I usually just close mine, but you can try and leave them open too. I usually don't have them in the bags but for 1-2 days before they permanently go into jars.


Ok bro they fell sticky so u think they would be ok with bag open or I should close bag I make 2days tomorrow I will jar them up


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Ok bro they fell sticky so u think they would be ok with bag open or I should close bag I make 2days tomorrow I will jar them up


When Ipput them in jars well it taste better because it taste dry but smell great so when I put in glass jars n cure ffor a while we'll the taste come back


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 2, 2014)

blackforest said:


> hang dry until they the stems bend/snap, but does not break. Outside will be crispy. When you put them into jars, it will even out the moisture in the bud. If it's too wet (above say 65% rh when in a jar) take out and bag for a day, then back in. Curing is just slowly drying...
> 
> Check this thread out too...
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-long-to-hang-dry.106981/





blackforest said:


> I usually just close mine, but you can try and leave them open too. I usually don't have them in the bags but for 1-2 days before they permanently go into jars.


Hey bro I put humidity gage in bag n close n I did that a few hours ago n I just checked n my humidity was 55 humidity I was going to jar them up latter to night so what u think about that bro am sorry I have so many questions I just don't want to mess up n how long u think the taste going to take to come back bubble gummer is her name


----------



## blackforest (Sep 3, 2014)

you can always put just a sample in the jars w/ a hygrometer to see what it says. you should be able to bend and break the stems without having them snap off. Smell and taste usually go together, so I would hope it would come back, or rather come out. Sounds like you are on the right track. Remember the 'cure' is just drying slowly, and you want to pull the moisture from the inside out, so really it's just drying at ideal temps and humidity. I always have the thought of how they cure tobacco so it's smooth when smoked. They used to just hang it up in closed barns and let it dry over several days naturally.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 3, 2014)

blackforest said:


> you can always put just a sample in the jars w/ a hygrometer to see what it says. you should be able to bend and break the stems without having them snap off. Smell and taste usually go together, so I would hope it would come back, or rather come out. Sounds like you are on the right track. Remember the 'cure' is just drying slowly, and you want to pull the moisture from the inside out, so really it's just drying at ideal temps and humidity. I always have the thought of how they cure tobacco so it's smooth when smoked. They used to just hang it up in closed barns and let it dry over several days naturally.


Hey thanks bro I put them in glass jars yesterday night at 1200pm n check today and rh56 do I still have to burp them an can i put humidity pack in jar


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 3, 2014)

blackforest said:


> you can always put just a sample in the jars w/ a hygrometer to see what it says. you should be able to bend and break the stems without having them snap off. Smell and taste usually go together, so I would hope it would come back, or rather come out. Sounds like you are on the right track. Remember the 'cure' is just drying slowly, and you want to pull the moisture from the inside out, so really it's just drying at ideal temps and humidity. I always have the thought of how they cure tobacco so it's smooth when smoked. They used to just hang it up in closed barns and let it dry over several days naturally.





NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey thanks bro I put them in glass jars yesterday night at 1200pm n check today and rh56 do I still have to burp them an can i put humidity pack in jar


Hey bro I see in ur quote u say I could put a little lil n jars to see humidity in my rh56 looks steady an I see n ur quote u say if it 50rh over dry smell n taste gone but my rh56 so am I ok an well my taste come back it smells good but the taste Iwwould have to burp them or what I needed to do


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 3, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> I burp like once a day for a week, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when you open.
> 
> Then i open the jars 2 or 3 times for the next 2 weeks, for how long to leave open depends on how moist they are when i open.
> 
> ...


Hey bro my rh56 n it was that when I put into jars from bags so can I put humidity pack in jars now an would I have to burp them


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 3, 2014)

blackforest said:


> H


I wouldn't really burp them, but if the humidity with the pack is above 62%, I'll bag it for another day. I like to jar when it's naturally at 58% and put a pack in there. It will hold steady or increase to 62%. Makes it super dank and delicious. I have a tent full of SinCity gear ready to cut in 10 days. I can't wait to cure it. The cure is as important as the grow IMO and Boveda makes is super easy.[/QUOTE]
Hey bro I see were u say if ur rh is a rh58 when u jar them up u put humidity pack in jar an if rh goes over 62rh u burp them but if it don't u don't burp so do ur tasecome back n glass jars or the hhumidity pack help bering taste back my buds smells great but no taste


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 3, 2014)

imo the boveda packs won't bring back the flavor, but instead they will take away any flavor you have left.

i used the packs in some jars and a lot of the flavor of the smoke is gone along with the 62% is a little too moist for me. i won't be using the packs anymore unless i plan to store some buds for over a year.


----------



## blackforest (Sep 3, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> imo the boveda packs won't bring back the flavor, but instead they will take away any flavor you have left.
> 
> i used the packs in some jars and a lot of the flavor of the smoke is gone along with the 62% is a little too moist for me. i won't be using the packs anymore unless i plan to store some buds for over a year.


I've never experienced this. It does not make sense scientifically either. I don't see how adding humidity would decrease taste and or smell, in fact the opposite. I agree 62% is a little wet, but if you put in say 2oz for 1 8g pack you can keep the humidity a little lower.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 3, 2014)

I wounder y people say that about humidity packs some people like them in some don't but out of it all I think they well do just fine bro


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 4, 2014)

I Do LOVE brown paper bags! Last season I skipped the Paper Bag step! But this Season I will do the 3 step Hang & Bag & then Jar!!!!!!! Yum! Can't Wait!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 4, 2014)

blackforest said:


> you can always put just a sample in the jars w/ a hygrometer to see what it says. you should be able to bend and break the stems without having them snap off. Smell and taste usually go together, so I would hope it would come back, or rather come out. Sounds like you are on the right track. Remember the 'cure' is just drying slowly, and you want to pull the moisture from the inside out, so really it's just drying at ideal temps and humidity. I always have the thought of how they cure tobacco so it's smooth when smoked. They used to just hang it up in closed barns and let it dry over several days naturally.


Hey bro you think i over dry I took the buds out Brown paper bag n put n jars wated 12hours check rh56 so do u think I over dry them bro


----------



## Mr John (Sep 4, 2014)

captiankush said:


> I hang dry for 5-7 days, then bag them for 3-5 more days and into jars they go. Paper bags are a very efficient method.
> 
> CK


Exactly what I do.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Exactly what I do.


How long it takes for the taste to improve


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 4, 2014)

yQuilkush318 said:


> How long it takes for the taste to improve


 they say cure for 2weeks I don't no bro am worried it smells great but the taste is kinda harsh


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Exactly what I do.


What ur rh is when u put buds n jars


----------



## Mr John (Sep 4, 2014)

I cured and dried mime at least a month before trying it. If it's harsh it's most likely not cured yet. Too much sugars and or chlorophyll left. Give it two weeks or so. I use them hovers 62 packs so I never check it!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr John said:


> I cured and dried mime at least a month before trying it. If it's harsh it's most likely not cured yet. Too much sugars and or chlorophyll left. Give it two weeks or so. I use them hovers 62 packs so I never check it!


So u don't burp them with the humidity pack


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Exactly what I do.


What's Ur rh when u jar them up


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 5, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I Do LOVE brown paper bags! Last season I skipped the Paper Bag step! But this Season I will do the 3 step Hang & Bag & then Jar!!!!!!! Yum! Can't Wait!


Hey ms lady u think my taste well come back


----------



## Mr John (Sep 5, 2014)

Sorry, meant boveda packs. Silly autocorrect.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr John said:


> Sorry, meant boveda packs. Silly autocorrect.


I no what u mean my words do same


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 5, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey ms lady u think my taste well come back


Should DO! Becoz all the taste, flavour, smoothness & Smells lies within the CURE! Slow Slow Slowly does it! And in a few weeks you won't believe how fruity n tasty and smooth and silkyyyyyyyy your Heavenly Buds have become!


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 5, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Should DO! Becoz all the taste, flavour, smoothness & Smells lies within the CURE! Slow Slow Slowly does it! And in a few weeks you won't believe how fruity n tasty and smooth and silkyyyyyyyy your Heavenly Buds have become!


taste flavour is mainly genetics and slow drying, curing brings out subtle differences imo


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 5, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> taste flavour is mainly genetics and slow drying, curing brings out subtle differences imo


Yes Very TRUE! and in the FLUSH! and growing outside in the EARTH where are the terpenes and tingz are LURKING in the deep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 5, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Should DO! Becoz all the taste, flavour, smoothness & Smells lies within the CURE! Slow Slow Slowly does it! And in a few weeks you won't believe how fruity n tasty and smooth and silkyyyyyyyy your Heavenly Buds have become!


Think you


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 5, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Think you


I hope so mss lady


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 6, 2014)

blackforest said:


> you can always put just a sample in the jars w/ a hygrometer to see what it says. you should be able to bend and break the stems without having them snap off. Smell and taste usually go together, so I would hope it would come back, or rather come out. Sounds like you are on the right track. Remember the 'cure' is just drying slowly, and you want to pull the moisture from the inside out, so really it's just drying at ideal temps and humidity. I always have the thought of how they cure tobacco so it's smooth when smoked. They used to just hang it up in closed barns and let it dry over several days naturally.


Hey bro i put my Lemmon skunk buds in jars today i took them out bag n my rh60 so iI jar them up and put humidity pack in so when do I start burping the next day


----------



## wscraig76 (Sep 6, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I Do LOVE brown paper bags! Last season I skipped the Paper Bag step! But this Season I will do the 3 step Hang & Bag & then Jar!!!!!!! Yum! Can't Wait!




This is a process that I have just begun... 

3 plants. 3 diff drying/curing techniques/timings. 2 of which involve this brown bag.

Never done it before but know for certain that at only 2 days in the jars..... Brown baggers smell a lot sweeter and closer to the smell of the 90's era street schwag from Mexico than the no bag version.

Where the no bagger smells like vomit.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 6, 2014)

wscraig76 said:


> This is a process that I have just begun...
> 
> 3 plants. 3 diff drying/curing techniques/timings. 2 of which involve this brown bag.
> 
> ...


I just took my Lemmon skunk out bag smell great Tony the Tiger


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 7, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> I just took my Lemmon skunk out bag smell great Tony the Tiger


Yor a Lucky Tony the Tiger! Coz I so wanted to grow Lemon Skunk this season (I've grown it EVERY season so far) and cudn't find anyyyyyyyyy so went with StrainHunters WHITE LEMON (el niño x super lemon haze) which is actually looking veryyyyyyyy promising ... sniffed at it this morning and YES! the Smell is Kicking in! mmmmmmm YUMmmmmmm can't wait! xxmissxx


----------



## wscraig76 (Sep 7, 2014)

smoke and coke said:


> imo the bo..,............. 62% is a little too moist for me.



Why too moist?
Does it not burn appropriately in this range?


----------



## smoke and coke (Sep 7, 2014)

wscraig76 said:


> Why too moist?
> Does it not burn appropriately in this range?


It is mostly a matter of preference. I like it a little dryer which in turn i feel it burns better and taste better.

Although the 62% is a little moist and burns fine, i feel it taste kind of moist or steamy if that makes any sense.

For long term storage, i would expect it to dry a little more over time. If after a year it was still at 62%, there is no reason i couldn't dry a little more before consuming.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 7, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Yor a Lucky Tony the Tiger! Coz I so wanted to grow Lemon Skunk this season (I've grown it EVERY season so far) and cudn't find anyyyyyyyyy so went with StrainHunters WHITE LEMON (el niño x super lemon haze) which is actually looking veryyyyyyyy promising ... sniffed at it this morning and YES! the Smell is Kicking in! mmmmmmm YUMmmmmmm can't wait! xxmissxx


It smell great


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 10, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> It smell great


Hi ms lady the lemmon been cureing smells nice like candy


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 10, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hi ms lady the lemmon been cureing smells nice like candy


Jealouzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! I wanna sniffffff!


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 10, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Jealouzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! I wanna sniffffff!


I well put some up for u miss ladyhere is ur bud


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 11, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> I well put some up for u miss ladyView attachment 3250919here is ur bud


mmmmmmmmmmmm thank You! I can actually SMELL it from here! It is Deeeeeeeeelicious


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Sep 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm thank You! I can actually SMELL it from here! It is Deeeeeeeeelicious


Get high as the sky got to love it


----------



## churchhaze (Sep 19, 2014)

I like to smoke my weed bone dry. I don't like smoking water either.

I keep a cap damprid with a dryer sheet rubberbanded on top in my headstash jar, which only has a little bit of bud at a time.



smoke and coke said:


> It is mostly a matter of preference. I like it a little dryer which in turn i feel it burns better and taste better.
> 
> Although the 62% is a little moist and burns fine, i feel it taste kind of moist or steamy if that makes any sense.
> 
> For long term storage, i would expect it to dry a little more over time. If after a year it was still at 62%, there is no reason i couldn't dry a little more before consuming.


----------



## Sandina (Jul 7, 2019)

Wordz said:


> I threw all my popcorn in with the trim in a paper bag for a couple months and it was the tastiest weed I've ever had[/QUOTE so just cut out in bag and let it sit for at least month and that’s it?this is my first grow tangerine dream she’s bout done I’m getting nervous on how dry/cure


----------



## PhatNuggz (Jul 8, 2019)

CharCole said:


> Ok so my growing associate and I have come to the cutting and curing phase of our 1 st very successful grow. the problem is I start getting an area prepared for hanging and he is under the impression that ....stuffing the buds in paper sacks (you know the little brown school lunch bags) and weighing the sacks.Then when the sacks have reached 1/4 of the original weight the bud is ready to smoke or cure.I think he is nuts and i was wondering if this is some kind of old shit that hippies did back in the 70's (he is that old).any input?


Paper bags is step one. The size of bag depends on how much bud is going in it. I use large grocery bags and lay the buds/branches flat, flipping the bags 180*s every couple days. I leave mine in bags for ~ 2 weeks then transfer to jars with a thermo meter which reads humidity and temp + Bovida 62*s

hth


----------

